# Whether............



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing a success story. It's good to hear a happy ending.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love the adoption stories. My foster Buster got adopted this weekend too.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wether is beautiful. So glad she connected with great people. Thanks for telling about her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Always love reading YGRR's wonderful adoption stories, they're so heartwarming. 

Congratulations to Whether finding a wonderful loving home, she's a beautiful girl.


----------

